# [Sammelthread] GRID Autosport



## Own3r (22. April 2014)

*Sammelthread GRID Autosport*​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Introducing GRID Autosport | Codemasters Blog​
Der PC soll laut der Entwickler die Lead Plattform bei der Entwicklung sein, sodass keine Portierung von der Konsole auf den PC stattfindet. Zudem wurde bei der Entwicklung auf die Community gehört, sodass es unter anderem auch wieder eine Cockpitperspektive geben wird.

Your Race, Your Rules, Your Options | Codemasters Blog
The Handling Chronicles | Codemasters Blog
GRID Autosport Supported Wheels | Codemasters Blog

*Videos:*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5RIoJgfQJg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uC8jFfM6FfA


----------



## ak1504 (22. April 2014)

Für 15 Euro als Steam Key nehm ich es aber nur wenns nich mehr solch Driftabenteuer mit non Driftcars is ^^

Die Cockpitview hätte man auch selbst modden können... Low, Lower, Grid Cockpits


----------



## Galford (22. April 2014)

Wenn ich mir das Preview-Video von Eurogamer anschaue, und der Redakteur, der Grid 2 7/10 gegeben hat, sich positiv über das Handling in Grid Motorsport äußert, dann kommt zumindest ein klein wenig Hoffnung auf, dass zumindest das Fahrverhalten tatsächlich in wichtigen Punkten verbessert wurde. 

Ich hätte allerdings lieber ein Colin McRae Rally 2015.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (23. April 2014)

So ein paar mehr Infos wären noch gut.


----------



## acti0n (24. April 2014)

Bin ich der einzige, den das Spiel nach dem Grid 2 desaster völlig kalt läßt?


----------



## Macs344 (24. April 2014)

Ja anscheinend schon  ich bin mal gespannt ! Aber Grid 2 war wirklich unfahrbar..


----------



## debalz (24. April 2014)

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt - optisch und für zwischendurch fand ich Grid 2 ok, aber nicht zum absuchten mit Lenkrad. Vlt kann ich das bei Grid Autosport ja mal wieder auspacken


----------



## ak1504 (25. April 2014)

*Your Race, Your Rules, Your Options*

Your Race, Your Rules, Your Options | Codemasters Blog


----------



## ak1504 (30. April 2014)

*"Grid Autosport on PC will have a huge, free high res texture DLC"*



Grid Autosport on PC will have a huge, free high res texture DLC | PCGamesN


----------



## ak1504 (6. Mai 2014)

*GRID Autosport Supported Wheels*

GRID Autosport Supported Wheels | Codemasters Blog


----------



## ak1504 (8. Mai 2014)

Dass GRID Autosport nach eigener Auffassung eines der wohl realistischsten Rennspiele überhaupt werden soll, hat Codemasters bereits mehrfach verkündet. Klar, dass dazu auch ein umfangreiches Schadensmodell gehört welches diesen Anforderungen gerecht wird. Die Realität soll nahezu komplett Einzug halten, sodass Ihr jederzeit gefordert werdet eure Strategie dem Zustand des Autos anzupassen. Heute hat der Entwickler viele neue Details hierzu verraten.Verschleiß:
Ein neu eingeführter Aspekt im neuen GRID-Game. Im realen Motorsport birgt der Verschleiß des Motors jederzeit Risiken und genau dies wird euch im Spiel nun auch erwarten. Die Einteilung dieses Themas findet in 2 Hauptmerkmale statt:

Getriebe:

So solltet ihr das Überdrehen der Motorzahl sowohl zu frühes Schalten strikt vermeiden, denn genau das wird euren Motor erheblichen Schaden zufügen. So kann es vorkommen, dass euer Motor explodiert oder Gänge derartig zerstört werden, sodass diese nicht mehr nutzbar sind.

Bremsen:

Das Bremsen sollte genauso gut überlegt von statten gehen, sonst werdet Ihr eure Bremse schneller verlieren als es euch lieb ist. Dauerhafte Vollbremsungen oder übertriebene Bremsungen sind pures Gift.

Kollisionsbasierter Schaden:

Der Schaden durch Kollisionen ist allgegenwertig und findet im Motorsport nur allzu oft statt. Daher ist es wichtig, diesen Aspekt soweit auszuarbeiten, dass er der Realität in nichts nachsteht. So kann zum Beispiel bei einem Unfall vorne links das Rad und die Aufhängung kaputt gehen, hinten jedoch soll davon nichts zu merken sein. Unterteilt wird dieser Punkt in 3 große Abschnitte:

Räder:

Nimmt ein Reifen an einer bestimmten Stelle einen Schaden, so soll dieser optisch zu sehen sein. Des Weiteren wird, wenn der Mangel groß genug ist, das Auto in Richtung des defekten Reifens ziehen. Sollte man nicht eingreifen, so wird dies schlussendlich zu einem Reifenplatzer führen. Weiter werden ebenfalls die anderen Räder in Mitleidenschaft gezogen, wenn sie durch den Reifenschaden an anderer Stelle viel zu sehr belastet werden als üblich.

Motor:

Es gibt vier Komponenten die zu einem Motorschaden führen können:
• Kühlung - Sollte die Kühlung beschädigt sein, so führt diese zwangsmäßig zu einem Defekt der Antriebseinheit.
• Turbo - Ein beschädigter Turbo sorgt dafür, dass der Motor die Kraft maßgeblich verlieren wird.
• Auspuff - Kleinere Schäden an der Auspuffanlage sorgen für die Verminderung des Luftstroms und damit zu einer geringeren Geschwindigkeit, größere jedoch können bis zu einem Defekt des Motors führen.
• Antrieb - Wird der Antrieb beschädigt so führt dies zwangsläufig zu einem Leistungsabfall.

Zusammenfassend sorgen mehr oder weniger alle möglichen Motorschäden zu einem Leistungsabfall im Bereich der Beschleunigung und der Höchstgeschwindigkeit. Da die Motorkomponenten eng miteinander verknüpft sind, können verschiedene Schäden stets andere Mängel hervorrufen. Am Klang ist häufig die Art des Defektes zu entnehmen, zudem ist eine Rauchentwicklung nicht ausgeschlossen.

Aufhängung:

Beschädigungen an der Aufhängung können durch Unkontrollierbarkeit und durch wildes "Herumspringen" das Auto so gut wie unfahrbar machen. Der Stoßdämpfer wiederum wird ebenfalls kaputt gehen können, welcher ebenfalls Auswirkungen auf die Fahrweise haben wird.

Quelle: GRID Autosport News Xbox 360 - XboxFront.de


----------



## Own3r (9. Mai 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Bremsen:
> 
> Das Bremsen sollte genauso gut überlegt von statten gehen, sonst werdet Ihr eure Bremse schneller verlieren als es euch lieb ist. Dauerhafte Vollbremsungen oder übertriebene Bremsungen sind pures Gift.



Das kann ja lustig werden...nicht das man nun immer die Bremsen verliert, wenn man eine Vollbremsung macht. 

Wenn all diese Punkte letztlich stimmen, dann wäre das Spiel mal wieder eins der besseren (realistischeren) Spiele von CM der letzen Jahre. Aber ich glaube denen das erst, wenn das Spiel draußen ist.


----------



## ak1504 (13. Mai 2014)

GRID Autosport Exclusive Gameplay - Street Racing at San Francisco (HD) 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OcfLuSwulsM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




GRID Autosport Exclusive Gameplay - Open Wheel at Jarama (HD) 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-hy1CqCzGww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




GRID Autosport Exclusive Gameplay - Touring Cars at Hockenheim (HD) 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mlt0L3JO4_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (19. Mai 2014)

*Online Discipline Progression & Game Modes*

Online Discipline Progression & Game Modes | Codemasters Blog


----------



## ak1504 (28. Mai 2014)

GRID Autosport - Intro Race + 16 Minute Endurance Race 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pIVTzkOfDmk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## b0s (28. Mai 2014)

Ich packe der Vollständigkeit halber mal das PCG(H) eigene Preview rein, welches imho gut gelungen ist und meine Hoffnungen stärker wachsen lässt.
GRID 2 hab ich mir für unter 10 Euro im Angebot gekauft, aber nach 5 Stunden Spielzeit nicht nur keine Lust mehr gehabt, sondern auch nicht das Gefühl gehabt genug Gegenwert fürs Geld erhalten zu haben.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUt9FMxQWkc


----------



## ak1504 (29. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_b9Pv2RcrPY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Galford (3. Juni 2014)

Ich finde es etwas merkwürdig, dass es ausgerechnet in den Städten keine Nachtrennen (mehr) gibt.

GRID Autosport Track List | Codemasters Blog


----------



## ak1504 (13. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1MIee6hQ3i8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ponygsi (14. Juni 2014)

Egal was Ihr alle habt, ich finde Grid 2 geil.

hoffe in AutoSport kommt endlich die Nordschleife 

lg


----------



## HGHarti (19. Juni 2014)

Ich gebe meinen Senf auch mal dazu.
Wenn man an Grid2 mit der Erwartung eines Projekt Cars heran geht wurde man mit Sicherheit enttäuscht.

Ansonsten war es ein gutes Spiel für Gamepad Fahrer.
Von Autosport erwarte ich ein Spiel das sich schön mit dem Lenkrad spielen lässt und in Richtung Toca oder die DTM Spiele geht.

Wie dem auch sei ich habe es mir für 30 Tacken vorbestellt,zu dem habe ich Freitag morgen auch noch frei


----------



## b0s (19. Juni 2014)

Ich bin z.B. kein großartiger Rennspiele fanatiker, hab früher (als sie noch brauchbar waren) sehr gerne NFS gezockt und auch mal Colin McRae Rally, aber nie Simulationen. GRID hat einfach mega Bock gemacht, weil es leicht war reinzukommen, viel Variation bot und mit abgeschalteten Fahrhilfen und hohem Schwierigkeitsgrad eine neue Herausforderung nach dem anfänglichem Meistern geboten hat.

GRID 2 war im Vergleich dagegen pfui. Alles driftet quer durch die Gegend, man fährt anfangs wenig variierende Rennstile und nur so prollo Karren. Einfach nicht mein Ding .


----------



## Iro540 (20. Juni 2014)

Ich bin auch mal auf Autosport gespannt. Nachdem ja Grid 2 nicht so pralle ist bin ich da etwas skeptisch.
Aber holen werde ich es mir. Denke, eine Chance bekommen die noch. Ist nur fair. 

Edit: @ HGHarti: wo hast du es denn vorbestellt?


----------



## Kerkilabro (22. Juni 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--Wnqzn9ShQ 
Intro Musik von Grid Autosport. Wäre nett wenn jemand die volle Trackliste hätte denn bei der Musik hat Codemasters nichts falsch gemacht, find ich 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUVfEAVdV64 
hier die Menümusik, auch toll gemacht. Das gameplay ohne hirntotes dazwischengelaber ebenfalls!


----------



## Galford (23. Juni 2014)

Falls es jemanden interessiert: PC Games gibt 86%. Steht so in der neuen Ausgabe.  (Grid 2 bekam letztes Jahr 80%)


----------



## rolli (23. Juni 2014)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Intro Musik von Grid Autosport. Wäre nett wenn jemand die volle Trackliste hätte denn bei der Musik hat Codemasters nichts falsch gemacht, find ich



Ist weder Hardrock noch Metal, taugt mir gar nicht...


----------



## Galford (24. Juni 2014)

Cockpit-Ansicht Grid 1 - Grid Autosport im Vergleich:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BVFR0MalVgA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (24. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nhbONxMraqE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RotariCatfish (24. Juni 2014)

Galford schrieb:


> Cockpit-Ansicht Grid 1 - Grid Autosport im Vergleich:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ich finde diese neue Cockpitansich extrem enttäuschend, man kann die Instrumente nicht ablesen und die Spiegel scheinen auch nicht richtig zu funktionieren.

Wozu brauche ich dann die Cockpitansicht, wenn ich nicht wenigstens teilweise das Gefühl reproduzieren kann selbst im Auto zu sitzen?


----------



## Galford (24. Juni 2014)

Ganz so einig scheint sich die Presse ja nicht zu sein. Gamespot, Eurogamer (net) oder auch Gameswelt geben eher mittelmäßige Bewertungen. Gibt aber auch einige gute Wertungen (PC Games, Gamepro)
 Ist das hier Grid 2 geschuldet, dass Motorsport negativer gesehen wird, weil man es bei Grid 2 verpasst hatte kritischer zu sein?


----------



## b0s (24. Juni 2014)

PC Games gibt ne ziemlich gute Bewertung. Gamestars Kritik kann ich wenig nachvollziehen, die haben aber auch scheinbar nur die Konsolenversionen bisher getestet? Im Review Video war die Grafik jedenfalls crappy und der Sprecher klang unmotiviert und wenig Materiefest.


----------



## Kerkilabro (25. Juni 2014)

Hat schon wer das Spiel mit dem HD Texturpack zusammen installiert und könnte mal bitte vorher/ nachher Vergleichsbilder machen?
Seit gestern gibt es das HD Texturpaket auf Steam kostenlos:GRID Autosport - High Res Texture Pack on Steam
Das Video hier ist sehr ausageschwach:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6uX9MnG-pgA


----------



## alm0st (25. Juni 2014)

Schau mal hier, auf deren Seite gibts einen Vergleichsscreen:

http://www.hardwareheaven.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/HDCartext.png


----------



## Kerkilabro (25. Juni 2014)

alm0st schrieb:


> Schau mal hier, auf deren Seite gibts einen Vergleichsscreen:
> 
> http://www.hardwareheaven.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/HDCartext.png



Da erkennt man kein HD PACK der aktiv sein soll, dann hätte man sich die zusätzlichen Daten sparen können


----------



## alm0st (25. Juni 2014)

Sieht irgendwie nur nach mehr Reflexion am Auto aus


----------



## ak1504 (25. Juni 2014)

Kein Wunder wie kann man auch nen Pic in voller Fahrt machen bei der Bewegungsunschärfe. Vollprofis.

Den Unterschied sieht man schon. Die Decals auf den Wagen sind mit Pack gestochen scharf z.b.


----------



## Kerkilabro (25. Juni 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Kein Wunder wie kann man auch nen Pic in voller Fahrt machen bei der Bewegungsunschärfe. Vollprofis.
> 
> Den Unterschied sieht man schon. Die Decals auf den Wagen sind mit Pack gestochen scharf z.b.


 
Das hätte man aber bestimmt auch per Datei- Änderungen erzwingen können und rechtfertigt nicht zig GIGABYTE an Daten. Wenn mit dem DH Texturpack für alle Fahrzeuge eine detailierte Cockpitansicht käme dann ist das eine Rechtfertigung


----------



## ak1504 (25. Juni 2014)

Mir Latte ich hab 32mbit da wird alles gesaugt. Zock doch nich am PC mit mittlerer Grafik nur weil ich zu faul fürn Download bin.

Btw: Mal eben ne Probefahrt gemacht mitm Camaro in Indianapolis und nen Drift Event mit der Silvia. Fährt sich schon anders, mehr anspruchsvoll. Mir gefällts 1A. Großartig.


----------



## ak1504 (25. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cy9HJhqcFr4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kerkilabro (26. Juni 2014)

Cockpit Cam(no blur) | RaceDepartment Forums hier kann man sich schonmal die *no Blur cockpit Cam* Datei downloaden, vergleichsbilder gibt es dort auch zu sehen.


----------



## alm0st (26. Juni 2014)

Dann bräuchte es halt noch ne Mod mit besseren Texturen fürs Cockpit. Vielleicht kommt da ja noch was. Ich hätte jetzt nur gerne endlich meinen Key, damit ich heute Abend schon mal vorrausladen kann... *Ungeduld*


----------



## ak1504 (26. Juni 2014)

Was nützen denn Texturen wenn es aus viel zu wenigen Polygonen gebaut ist ? Da lass ich es lieber so wie es ist mit Blur und fertig.


----------



## Kerkilabro (26. Juni 2014)

Richtig, also die Spiele früher waren nicht nur spielerisch besser sondern auch noch grafisch.....moment mal....


----------



## alm0st (26. Juni 2014)

Grundsätzlich finde ich den Blur ja nicht mal schlimm, vorallem da ja nicht mal die Instrumente animiert sind. Aber ohne sind die Texturen das erste was ins Auge sticht und da hilft auch eine hörer Polycount alleine herzlich wenig.


----------



## ak1504 (26. Juni 2014)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Richtig, also die Spiele früher waren nicht nur spielerisch besser sondern auch noch grafisch.....moment mal....


 

Ne eben nicht. So wie in Autosport sieht es in allen Games ausserhalb der High Detal Cockpit Sicht aus und die sparte man sich halt bei CM dieses und letztes mal.

Die Leistung der PCs is bei weitem noch lange nicht ausreichend um immer, in jeder Distanz und für alle Wagen hohe Details zu erlauben.


----------



## Galford (26. Juni 2014)

Bisher habe ich mir das Spiel noch nicht gekauft. Evtl. möchte ich auch die DLCs abwarten. Und während der WM passt sowieso auch nicht so gut.
 Aber wie sieht es jetzt mit dem Fahrverhalten aus? Deutlich besser als bei Grid 2, oder noch nicht gut genug?


----------



## Kerkilabro (26. Juni 2014)

Hier, das Video bringt es auf den Punkt 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPEI6W4hCpw


----------



## Iro540 (26. Juni 2014)

Ich find das video ein wenig schrecklich. 
Der typ ist mir nach 5 Minuten auf den Wecker gegangen. 
Die Cockpit Ansicht ist aber echt ein schlechter Witz.
Bin mal auf die Physik gespannt. Jeder hat da eine andrere Wahrnehmung. 
Das ist auch eine Sache der eigenen Erwartung. Ich werde Grid nicht spielen, wenn ich eine beinharte Simulation will, sondern für zwischendurch ein paar Highglos Autochens zu fahren. 
Naja, bin mal auf morgen gespannt. Dann kann ich mir ein eigenes Bild machen.


----------



## ak1504 (26. Juni 2014)

Wenn zu schnell in die Kurve gehst gehts Ratz Fatz geradeaus und das Heck kommt beim Challenger, Mustang z.b. nur kurz beim rausbeschleunigen ohne Fahrhilfen. Man merk das man dabei Zeit verliert wenn man es übertreibt. Ich finds gut.


----------



## Munin666 (27. Juni 2014)

Ich habs so wenig erwarten können, dass ich jetzt direkt mal noch vor der Arbeit gemeint habe, ich könne mal schauen wie hoch ich die Grafik einstellen kann. Ich habe sie auf die "Voreinstellung : Sehr Hoch" gelassen und direkt mal eine Runde gedreht.
Ein wenig muss ich noch die Schwierigkeit umstellen, da ich glaube das Traktionskontrolle den Wagen beim driften zu stark ausbremst und ich deshalb beim Rennen nicht hinterher kam.
Das Tuning System sah auch ganz nett aus, habe es mir aber nicht mal durchlesen können, da ich einfach keine Zeit für hatte.

Aber ich bin froh das mein alter PC mit dem schönen alten AMD Phenom II X4 850 ohne oc noch mit hält, lief zwar bei 91% aber mit Temperaturen im angemessenen Bereich und auch meine Grafikkarte wurde nicht zu warm, so das ich denke das ich Grid Autosport ruckelfrei auf Sehr Hoch genießen kann.


----------



## ak1504 (27. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UQmcAM2MGyk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## alm0st (27. Juni 2014)

So, grad eben meine ersten Runden beendet. Also die Fahrphysik ist deutlich besser als noch in Grid 2. Macht mit dem Xbox Pad echt Laune. Leichtes driften geht immer noch aber kein Vergleich mehr. Die KI klebt aber schon echt hart auf der Ideallinie, was jetzt nicht unbedingt negativ ist - die Touringklasse geht ja tatsächlich stärker auf Tuchfühlung. Leider greift das AA aber nicht mehr so gut wie in Grid 2


----------



## NRJX (27. Juni 2014)

Hat jmd eine Info aus irgendeinem (inoffiziellem) blog, forum etc. ob eine DEMO geplant ist?
Und wann sie vielleicht rauskommt?


----------



## Lemurer (27. Juni 2014)

Hat schon jemand den MP ausprobiert ?


----------



## ak1504 (27. Juni 2014)

NRJX schrieb:


> Hat jmd eine Info aus irgendeinem (inoffiziellem) blog, forum etc. ob eine DEMO geplant ist?
> Und wann sie vielleicht rauskommt?


 

Gabs doch schon zu Grid 2 nich oder ?

Da musst dir selbst helfen. Tips hierzu sind hier verboten.


----------



## NRJX (27. Juni 2014)

@ak1504

...ich meine nicht diese *illegalen* "DEMOS"... wie cr***s, war*z etc.


Eine normale offizielle "DEMO", gabs mal bei GRID 2.

Manchmal gibt es in *legalen* und *offiziellen* FOREN/blogs inoffizielle Infos, ankündigungen etc.
(oder auch in "inoffiziellen" (=kleineren, unbekannteren) FOREN)


----------



## ak1504 (28. Juni 2014)

Und ich habe den anderen Weg gewählt weil ich wissen wollte wie es ist, für gut befunden und gekauft. Kannst ja von mir aus noch 12 Monate auf ne Demo warten. GL & HF 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lAy4AYUBTiA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kerkilabro (28. Juni 2014)

Nachtrag bezüglich des OST zu Grid Autosport:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMlDbyw2VtQ
Jemand war so gütig und Läd gerade alle Soundtraks hoch


----------



## ak1504 (28. Juni 2014)

Menüsounds sind schon nice.

Soweit ich weiß gabs doch immer mal nen O.S.T. von CM ?


----------



## ak1504 (28. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mTpJw2C7SMo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kerkilabro (28. Juni 2014)

Ja, man kann ja sogar in den Steamforen mit einem Entwickler reden, was ich auch tat. Er sagte das es ''irgendwann nach dem release'' von dem Spiel ein ost geben wird- Ich glaub er heißt auf Steam *Loore
*Von ihm erfuhr ich auch das es keine Demo geben wird.


----------



## ak1504 (28. Juni 2014)

Kenn ich ausm Forum jo...


----------



## HGHarti (28. Juni 2014)

Ist hier jemand mit einem Fanatec Wheel unterwegs?
Wenn ja kann er mal seine Einstellungen In Game/Wheel posten?


----------



## ak1504 (28. Juni 2014)

GRID Autsport Fanatec CSR Settings | RaceDepartment Forums


----------



## HGHarti (28. Juni 2014)

Vielen Dank werde ich morgen sofort testen.


----------



## VikingGe (30. Juni 2014)

Habs mir mal gegönnt zum Zocken für zwischendurch, mein erstes Rennspiel seit NFS Pro Street - aber so richtig warm werde ich mit dem Spiel bisher nicht. Mit (meinem alten Logitech-)Lenkrad fehlt mir irgendwie die Präzision, ich muss das Ding schon zur Hälfte einschlagen, damit das Auto überhaupt mal lenkt, und auch wenn man sich daran mal gewöhnt hat, ist fühlt es sich immer noch extrem schwammig an. Im Spiel selbst kann man dazu leider nicht wirklich viel einstellen.
Und die KI könnte von ihren Räumpanzer-Fähigkeiten durchaus weniger oft Gebrauch machen, man fliegt ja doch ganz gerne mal selbst von der Strecke, wenn einer der Gegner die Kurve nicht packt... 

Ansonsten.. also kann schon Spaß machen, aber... naja, hatte doch ein wenig mehr erwartet nach den überwiegend positiven Reviews, besonders von der Steuerung.


----------



## ak1504 (30. Juni 2014)

Vielleicht könnte es helfen den Lenkeinschlag des Wheels herabzusetzen oder die Linearität in den erweiterten Optionen umzustellen.


----------



## VikingGe (30. Juni 2014)

> Vielleicht könnte es helfen den Lenkeinschlag des Wheels herabzusetzen oder die Linearität in den erweiterten Optionen umzustellen.


...Wenn es diese erweiterten Optionen denn gäbe.

Anscheinend funktioniert das nur, wenn man eins von den ungefähr drei offiziell unterstützten Geräten benutzt, und da gehört meins - wofür nach Windows Vista selbst von Logitech der Support eingestellt wurde - erwartungsgemäß nicht zu. Aber ich habe mal die Chance genutzt, das Dingen mal vernünftig zu kalibrieren, das hat zwar jetzt keinen riesigen Unterschied gemacht - geht jetzt trotzdem etwas besser und langsam aber sicher gewöhnt man sich an das Fahrverhalten.

Nur... nächstes Problem: Das Spiel speichert meine Steuerungseinstellungen (und auch wirklich nur die) nicht, nach jedem Neustart ist es zurückgesetzt auf Tastatur mit WASD. Das sind ja so Dinge, die mich leicht wahnsinnig machen...


----------



## alm0st (30. Juni 2014)

Diese Schienenpanzer KI geht teilweise echt auf die Nerven  Muss aber echt sagen, dass die Grafik trotz gleicher Engine nen Tick schöner als bei Grid 2 ist. Und das beste: Downsampling 2880x1620 mit 8xMSAA mit super flüssigen 60 FPS


----------



## ak1504 (1. Juli 2014)

VikingGe schrieb:


> ...Wenn es diese erweiterten Optionen denn gäbe.



Hab nen CSR und auch Advanced Options.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





VikingGe schrieb:


> Anscheinend funktioniert das nur, wenn man eins von den ungefähr drei offiziell unterstützten Geräten benutzt, und da gehört meins - wofür nach Windows Vista selbst von Logitech der Support eingestellt wurde - erwartungsgemäß nicht zu.




Falsch ^^ Schau mal hier > GRID Autosport Supported Wheels | Codemasters Blog




Btw:

So habs jetzt endlich mal geschafft mit Wheel zu fahren und ich bin  beeindruckt. Bei Grid 2 war es einfach nicht möglich da grottenschlecht  und hier einfach top. Tolle Rennen im MP gefahren. Top Racing, hätte ich  vom Grid Franchise nicht erwartet.

Kann nur empfehlen mit Wheel zu fahren wer kann.

So richtig simples Arcade is das auf jeden Fall nicht mehr.


----------



## VikingGe (1. Juli 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja eben, genau die existieren bei mir nicht, weil mein Lenkrad schlichtweg nicht supported wird. Ist irgendein altes Ding, heißt irgendwie Formula Vibration Feedback Wheel oder sowas.

Man kann ja in der Config-Datei den Typen des Eingabegeräts von "auto" auf "wheel" stellen, dann funktionieren zwar die Pedale noch, aber die Lenkung einfach gar nicht mehr. 

Da fragt man sich zwar, warum man Lenkräder individuell unterstützen muss, wenn die Dinger ohnehin nur Joysticks in einer anderen Form sind, aber... naja.


----------



## ak1504 (1. Juli 2014)

GRiD Autosport [HD+] ★ Intro Race ★Audi RS5 (Cat B Special) @ Hockenheim GP





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LzfNPe5bQds

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (1. Juli 2014)

Steam Community :: Guide :: Beginnersguide to GA:Multiplayer


----------



## Lexx (1. Juli 2014)

alm0st schrieb:


> Schienenpanzer KI


Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen.. sogar mein rennfahrender und - wie ich - 
racingsim-fanatischer Mitbewohner scheitern plötzlich durchgehend und anhaltend
und wundern uns noch darüber..


----------



## Lemurer (1. Juli 2014)

Lexx schrieb:


> Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen.. sogar mein rennfahrender und - wie ich - racingsim-fanatischer Mitbewohner scheitern plötzlich durchgehend und anhaltend und wundern uns noch darüber..


 Bin jetzt nicht so fanatisch und spiel auch mit Gamepad, aber dass ich in den Kurven richtig dagegen halten muss um nicht über die Linie gedrückt zu werden ist mir auch schon unangenehm aufgefallen.  Ansonsten gefällt es mir richtig gut und hab die Vorbestellung auf steam  nicht bereut. Hab ich das richtig gesehen, dass man einen Crasher nach jeder Runde Voten kann und das immer dazugezählt wird? Bei solchen Idioten krieg ich richtig Puls!


----------



## ak1504 (1. Juli 2014)

Jo so stehts auch in dem verlinkten Guide oben drin.


----------



## ak1504 (2. Juli 2014)

GRiD Autosport [HD+] ★ Lancia Delta Integrale ★ Race @ Washington Hill Circuit





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9-ZYKz1JiaY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




GRiD Autosport [HD+] ★ Mini John Cooper Works GP ★ Race @ San Fransisco Short B





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VnD-_jpTjtQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## alm0st (2. Juli 2014)

KI auf Schwer ist teilweise echt seltsam. Die Bremsen in der Kurve, ich nehme die Kurve fast perfekt ohne großen Geschwindigkeitsverlust und trotzdem bleibt die KI vorne und ist sogar angeblich schneller als ich? Schön auf Algarve in der letzten Kurve vor der langen Zielgeraden zu beobachten... Aber die Ravenwest KI hat ja eh Zaubermotoren die in jeder Situation haushoch überlegen sind


----------



## Iro540 (3. Juli 2014)

Das stimmt.
Dreht man die in der kurve raus, fallen die zwar ganz zurück, sind dann aber wieder am ende des Rennens zweiter und dritter und haben meinen fast 5 sekündigen Vorsprung auf 0,001 reduziert. Obwohl ich immer die schnellste runden gefahren bin... Jetzt könnte ich als BMW fan sagen, klar sind die schneller, fahren ja auch das beste Auto,  aber ich fahre auch nen BMW. Schon sehr sehr komisch...


----------



## alm0st (3. Juli 2014)

Und teilweise ist die KI dann wieder lächerlich schwach - trotz Einstellung auf Schwer. Open Wheel Cup im Caterham SP300 - trotz Start von hinten hat man in Runde 1 quasi schon das ganze Feld überholt und kanns am Ende gemütlich ins Ziel fahren


----------



## Ich 15 (3. Juli 2014)

Ich weiß schon warum ich von Codemaster Rennspielen Abstand genommen habe und die KI hat schon in den Formel 1 Rennspiel gecheatet.


----------



## ak1504 (4. Juli 2014)

GRiD Autosport Multiplayer [HD+] ★ KTM X-Bow R ★ Paris Arc de Triomphe





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5p8dxCHOfOA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Filben (4. Juli 2014)

alm0st schrieb:


> KI auf Schwer ist teilweise echt seltsam. Die Bremsen in der Kurve, ich nehme die Kurve fast perfekt ohne großen Geschwindigkeitsverlust und trotzdem bleibt die KI vorne und ist sogar angeblich schneller als ich? Schön auf Algarve in der letzten Kurve vor der langen Zielgeraden zu beobachten... Aber die Ravenwest KI hat ja eh Zaubermotoren die in jeder Situation haushoch überlegen sind


Bei CM ist einfach nichts "echt". Aus diesem Grund wird es auch niemals eine vernünftige Replay-Funktion geben, bei der man zu anderen Fahrzeugen und Runden springen kann. Dann würde man sehen wie die KI (nicht) arbeitet. Oder das Spiel würde abstürzen XD

Nur deshalb können die im jährlichen Rhythmus ein Spiel rausschmeißen. Mit mehr Aufwand müsste man ja wenigstens ein Jahr auslassen... und das geht doch nicht!!


----------



## alm0st (4. Juli 2014)

Ein großes Problem ist tatsächlich die Traction Controll. Gerade am Start bremst die viel zu stark aus. Auf dem Redbull Ring (GP Strecke) bin ich ohne auf Anhieb 1,5 - 2 Sekunden schneller pro Runde gewesen.


----------



## Munin666 (7. Juli 2014)

alm0st schrieb:


> Ein großes Problem ist tatsächlich die Traction Controll. Gerade am Start bremst die viel zu stark aus. Auf dem Redbull Ring (GP Strecke) bin ich ohne auf Anhieb 1,5 - 2 Sekunden schneller pro Runde gewesen.


 
Du bist ohne TC schneller da der Wagen weniger ausgebremst wird, wie in Reallife auch.
Allerdings ist der Wagen so schwerer unter Kontrolle zu halten, wenn du also bei einem Wagen nicht so gut ohne TC klar kommst, kanns sein das du von einem anderen abgezogen wirst der die Fahrhilfe aktiviert hat, denn Driften kostet hier viel Zeit.
Vorallem bei Ausdauer Rennen wo der Reifenverschleiß ja auch gegeben ist, dann ist TC besser da so die Hinterreifen weniger durchdrehen, ohne bist du zwar schneller aber auf Dauer sind deine Reifen zu weit runter und du schleuderst nur noch.

Genauso ist es beim ABS, du bremst ohne ABS besser als mit da durch das ABS ja immer kurz die Bremse gelöst wird um schleudern durch blockierende Räder zu verhindern und den Wagen lenkbar zu lassen, ohne musst du aber aufpassen wie stark du die Bremse durch drückst.

Ich persönlich mag dieses unterschiedliche Fahrverhalten durch die Fahrhilfen.


Jedenfalls möchte ich hier mal eine Meldung machen bezüglich der Savegames, ich habe nun schon von mehreren gehört das plötzlich ihr Savegame beschädigt ist, daher möchte ich hier vorschlagen das ihr öfter ein Backup von euren Savegames macht, zu finden unter:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\userdata\*Platzhalter für eure Zahl *\255220\remote

Am besten regelt ihr das mit einer Batch Datei, evtl sogar im Autostart so habt ihr wenigstens pro PC Neustart ein Backup gemacht, ansonsten auch auf dem Desktop unterbringen. Hier wird immer ein Ordner angelegt mit Datum und Uhrzeit in dem eure Savegames gespeichert werden.


Spoiler



FOR /F "tokens=1-4 delims=/.- " %%A IN ("%date%") DO (SET TT=%%A&SET MM=%%B&SET JJJJ=%%C)

SET Datum=%JJJJ%-%MM%-%TT%

FOR /F "tokens=1-6 delims=:, " %%A IN ("%time%") DO (SET hh=%%A& SET mm=%%B& SET ss=%%C& SET ms=%%D)

SET Uhrzeit=%hh%-%mm%-%ss%

SET NeuerOrdner=%Datum%_%Uhrzeit%
md "*Hier Pfad zu eurem gewünschten Savegame Ordner einfügen*\%NeuerOrdner%" 2>NUL

xcopy C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\userdata\*hier entsprechende Zahl einfügen*\255220\remote *Hier Pfad zu eurem gewünschten Savegame Ordner einfügen*\%NeuerOrdner% /I /E



Wäre jedenfalls die beste Möglichkeit, bis Codemaster das behoben hat.


----------



## alm0st (7. Juli 2014)

Ja, nur das es einen bisher nie so aggresiv ausgebremst hat  Mit nem Xbox Pad lassen sich die meisten Kisten eigentlich auch gut handeln aber wie du schon sagst, gerade die Ausdauerrenen sind ohne TC ne Hausnummer. Den Ford GT40 ohne TC? Viel Spaß


----------



## ak1504 (7. Juli 2014)

GRiD Autosport [HD+] ★ Ford Mustang Boss 302 [Modified] ★ Race @ Autosport Raceway [Infield Layout] 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P8q-U7tkJWY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Munin666 (7. Juli 2014)

alm0st schrieb:


> Ja, nur das es einen bisher nie so aggresiv ausgebremst hat  Mit nem Xbox Pad lassen sich die meisten Kisten eigentlich auch gut handeln aber wie du schon sagst, gerade die Ausdauerrenen sind ohne TC ne Hausnummer. Den Ford GT40 ohne TC? Viel Spaß


 
Den GT40 fahre ich eigl immer ohne TC, der ist so ziemlich der einzige der sich auch so gut fahren lässt, selbst im Ausdauerrennen.
Versuch doch mal den Shelby, ohne TC drehen die Reifen ständig durch, mit TC wird der so übel ausgebremst...da ist es besonders schwer zu entscheiden beim Ausdauer Rennen da du ohne TC schon verdammt viel Zeit gut machen kannst, aber die Reifen echt schnell kaputt sind.


----------



## alm0st (7. Juli 2014)

Vielleicht lags auch an Brands Hatch aber wirklich Freude hatte an den Rennen nicht. Vorallem zum Schluss bin ich mehr quer gefahren als gerade aus.


----------



## rolli (7. Juli 2014)

Munin666 schrieb:


> [...]Jedenfalls möchte ich hier mal eine Meldung machen bezüglich der Savegames[...]



Ist das deren Ernst?
Seit Generationen von Codemasters-Spielen (F1 2011 z.B.) gibt es immer wieder zerschossene Savegames.
Arbeiten da eigentlich nur Hobby-Programmierer? 
Ich mach natürlich immer wieder Backups, aber wenn es schon wieder so losgeht, kauf ich mir das Spiel jetzt sicher noch nicht.


----------



## Lemurer (7. Juli 2014)

rolli schrieb:


> Ist das deren Ernst? Seit Generationen von Codemasters-Spielen (F1 2011 z.B.) gibt es immer wieder zerschossene Savegames. Arbeiten da eigentlich nur Hobby-Programmierer?  Ich mach natürlich immer wieder Backups, aber wenn es schon wieder so losgeht, kauf ich mir das Spiel jetzt sicher noch nicht.


 da gehör ich wohl zu den Ausnahmen. Grid Autosport ist mein achtes CM Rennspiel, aber ein zerschossenes Savegame hatte ich noch nie


----------



## Own3r (7. Juli 2014)

rolli schrieb:


> Ist das deren Ernst?
> Seit Generationen von Codemasters-Spielen (F1 2011 z.B.) gibt es immer wieder zerschossene Savegames.
> Arbeiten da eigentlich nur Hobby-Programmierer?
> Ich mach natürlich immer wieder Backups, aber wenn es schon wieder so losgeht, kauf ich mir das Spiel jetzt sicher noch nicht.



Also ich hatte schon bei Dirt 2 zerschossene Savegames. Aber natürlich hat CM das Problem bis zum heutigen Tage nicht auf die Reihe bekommen. Ich finde es schon ein bisschen schade...

Also was ich so von GRID Autosport bisher gesehen habe fand ich nicht schlecht, dennoch fehlt mMn noch etwas, um das Spiel vom Vorgänger abzuheben. Eine leicht andere Fahrphysik ist nicht direkt ein neues Spiel.


----------



## Munin666 (8. Juli 2014)

rolli schrieb:


> Ist das deren Ernst?
> Seit Generationen von Codemasters-Spielen (F1 2011 z.B.) gibt es immer wieder zerschossene Savegames.
> Arbeiten da eigentlich nur Hobby-Programmierer?
> Ich mach natürlich immer wieder Backups, aber wenn es schon wieder so losgeht, kauf ich mir das Spiel jetzt sicher noch nicht.


 
Meiner Meinung nach ist das Spiel trotzdem gut genug um über diesen Fehler hinweg zu sehen, wenn man wenigstens die Savegames sichert.
Durch den von mir beschriebenen Weg mit der Batch Datei hält man wenigstens den Verlust in Grenzen.

Die Nachtwache: Savegame Probleme in GRID Autosport

Hier wurde es übrigens auch noch mal erläutert.

Grid Autosport - Broken Savegame - Tips? - Is there a way to restore an older Steam Cloud Save? - Codemasters Forums 

Und hier im Codemasters Forum ein Beitrag das jemand sein Savegame verlor, wie es auch vielen von meinen Freunden bisher passierte.
Daher würde ich empfehlen für alle die Grid Autosport bisher haben die von mir genannte Batch Datei zu verwenden / erstellen, wodurch immer ein neuer Ordner angelegt wird, oder die Savegames immer in verschiedenen Ordnern sichern, denn man weis nie ob man nicht vielleicht ein beschädigtes Savegame sichert.
Wer Grid Autosport bisher nicht hat, der soll sich aber auch nicht unbedingt daran aufhalten, denn es macht richtig Spaß und ist eine schöne Herausforderung, auch wenn der Singleplayer gegenüber Grid 2 leider etwas schwach ist. Aber wie gesagt, immer schön Savegames sichern.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (9. Juli 2014)

Also nach über 20 Stunden mal nen kleines Fazit:
Das Spiel macht durchaus Spaß, ist aber unterm Strich nie und nimmer 50€ wert. Was mich besonders nervt, ist die absolut unfaire KI (ok, das war sie schon in GRID, allerdings nicht so extrem) und diese absolut beschissene "Cockpitperspektive". 
Irgendwie fesselts auch nicht so wie der erste Teil. Evtl. habe ich aber auch noch nicht so viele gesehen um das zu beurteilen. Verstehe auch nicht, warum ich nach einem auf P1 bestandenen Rennen das gleiche Rennen nochmal von der gleichen Startposition aus fahren muss.

Hat man sich dann durch die Konsolenladezeiten gemauschelt und ist dann endlich mal auf der Strecke, macht das Fahren durchaus Laune und genau das ist ein großer Pluspunkt von dem Spiel gegenüber den diversen anderen Rennspielen die am Markt verfügbar sind. Ich habe in der ganzen Zeit in der ich PC-Spiele zocke, evtl. 5(?) Rennspiele gespielt. Bin also in absolutér "Gelegenheitsrennfahrer" und für mich ist das Fahren ohne Fahrhilfen einfach perfekt! Sieht man mal von der wie auf Schienen fahrenden KI ab, ist die KI durchaus ne nette Herausforderung und es bilden sich häufig wirklich spannende Zweikämpfe. Mehr wollte ich eigentlich nicht. 
Fakt ist aber auch, das Codemasters keinen Cent für ein evtl. GRID 4 sehen wird, wenn sich da nicht grundsätzlich am Spiel was ändert.


----------



## alm0st (10. Juli 2014)

Grundsätzlich finde ich den Online Modus schon besser als in Grid 2. Mich nervt aber das man teilweise 2-3 mal das gleiche Fahrzeug auf den gleichen 2 Strecken (die man ja immer wählt) vorgeschlagen bekommt. Vorallem wenn dann alle immer die gleiche Strecke wählen.
Bekommt man später eigentlich mehr Fahrzeugslots oder sind die wirklich so strikt begrenzt? Sonst kann man unmöglich auch nur annähernd für alle Disziplinen ein eigenes Fahrzeug besitzen. Alleine für die Touring Serie braucht 5-6 Slots inkl. Cup Fahrzeuge


----------



## Munin666 (10. Juli 2014)

alm0st schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich finde ich den Online Modus schon besser als in Grid 2. Mich nervt aber das man teilweise 2-3 mal das gleiche Fahrzeug auf den gleichen 2 Strecken (die man ja immer wählt) vorgeschlagen bekommt. Vorallem wenn dann alle immer die gleiche Strecke wählen.
> Bekommt man später eigentlich mehr Fahrzeugslots oder sind die wirklich so strikt begrenzt? Sonst kann man unmöglich auch nur annähernd für alle Disziplinen ein eigenes Fahrzeug besitzen. Alleine für die Touring Serie braucht 5-6 Slots inkl. Cup Fahrzeuge


 
Soweit ich weis bekommst du pro 10 Level einen Fahrzeugslot und es soll wohl mind so viele geben das du Pro Disziplin einen Slot hast.
Kann mich aber auch irren, ich habe es nämlich bloß so gehört.
Und ich habe kein Problem damit das immer 2x das selbe Fahrzeug gefahren wird, immerhin hast du dich spätestens beim 2. Rennen eingefahren und solltest dich auskennen.
Im Normalfall werden immer 2x das selbe Fahrzeug in der selben Disziplin gefahren, selten öfter.
In der Lobby in der ich bin wird selten 2x die selbe Strecke gewählt, außer die andere Strecke ist halt einfach fürn Arsch :p


PS: Für jeden den es interessiert, gestern kam ein Update, damit alle beschädigten Spielstände wieder funktionieren.


----------



## alm0st (11. Juli 2014)

Man kann die Slots kaufen - 50.000 € pro Stück aber keine Ahnung obs da ne Begrenzung gibt.

Was ich aber echt blöd finde, ist dass die Fahrzeugupgrades bzw. das Level der eigenen Fahrzeug bei Verkauf / Neukauf verloren geht.


----------



## alm0st (12. Juli 2014)

Wird schon...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Work In Progress Thread | Page 3 | RaceDepartment Forums


----------



## rolli (13. Juli 2014)

Erinnert mich irgendwie an die Anfänge der 3D-Spiele, da fehlen noch ein paar Polygone...


----------



## PrayForParis (13. Juli 2014)

Wie  ist das Upgraden/Tunen bei dem Spiel ?


----------



## ak1504 (14. Juli 2014)

Man levelt den jeweilligen Wagen hoch und schaltet damit Tuningteile und Einstellungen frei. Gegen Credits versteht sich.


----------



## ak1504 (15. Juli 2014)

*GRID Autosport // A Note on Future Content*
By Ben Walke @BenWalke · On July 15, 2014

GRID Autosport // A Note on Future Content | Codemasters Blog

Now that we’re a few laps past the launch of GRID Autosport, we thought it would be a good time to talk about the extra content that we’re planning on adding to the game over the next few months.

Many of you that have picked up the Season Pass have raised the question; “just what will I get?” We understand that silence around a Season Pass can raise a number of concerns, which is why we’re here today to give you a rough outline.
Car Packs

*There will be three car packs for GRID Autosport:
*
    Best of British
    Coupe Style
    Road & Track

We’ll have more info on the content of these packs a bit closer to the time of release.


*Mini-Expansions*

When we first talked about GRID Autosport receiving Mini-Expansions a lot of you were incredibly positive, which is great! At the heart of each pack is a brand new single player championship and along with it a selection of tracks, routes and cars.

Each pack is built around a theme:

    Sprint Pack
    Touring Car Legends Pack
    Drag Racing Pack

As well as content, we also know that timing is vitally important to you. With that said, we can confirm that all DLC is currently scheduled to be released before October 2014.

As mentioned above, a Season Pass is available on both PC and PlayStation 3, and each DLC pack will also be available to buy separately across all formats.

*Patches*

In addition to new content we’re also hard at work on patches for the game, some of which you will have already seen deployed and others that are still on their way. These patches aren’t only for fixing any niggles or issues that you’ve helped identify but we’re also committed to improving the game where possible, based on your feedback.

One such feature will be a virtual rear view mirror, which will soon make its way into a PC patch. Alongside this we will also be allowing advanced controller options to be available for all peripherals, regardless of whether or not they are on our supported list. While we cannot say for certain how your controller will work, the options being available should allow you some degree of control over them.

Both of these features are currently undergoing our QA process and we’re hoping to push them live very soon.



Playlist changes are also something that’s due to happen, again, based on your feedback. When we first heard that you were disappointed that some circuits were not making many appearances we took the opportunity to do some investigating. Once we’d dug deep into the playlist rotations we took the decision to change things up a little.

The end result is that you should now see more GP Routes (the right way around as some may call it) making an appearance and we’ve also increased the number of tracks available to each discipline, which should ensure that all your favourite locations make an appearance across a number of disciplines.

We’ve been blown away by all the feedback we’ve received so far and we look forward to once again meeting you on the track.


----------



## ak1504 (16. Juli 2014)

Änderungen der Multiplayer Playlists

GRID Autosport // Multiplayer Playlist Changes | Codemasters Blog


----------



## Mike_Hammer (16. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit Grid AS. Meine Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Vapor X OC will mit den Empfohlenen Ultra Settings nicht über 50 fps kommen. In allen anderen Games hab ich um die 100 fps nur nicht bei AS. Habe nichts im Treiber geändert oder sonst irgendwo was verstellt. Neuester Catalyst ist drauf und als CPU dient mein i5 3470. Sollte doch eigentlich klappen. Was läuft da falsch?


----------



## ak1504 (17. Juli 2014)

Es gab genug Games von CM die für AMD optimiert waren und wo sie sich nen Vorteil verschafft haben. Grid 2 und AS sind aber für Intel optimiert und nich Nvidia. Würd sagen AMD hat nen Problem. Nich das erste in letzter Zeit ^^ -50% gegenüber Nvidia holt kein Treiber raus oder ihr Mantlezeugdingenskram.


----------



## Mike_Hammer (17. Juli 2014)

Bei Grid 2 kommt man mit der Karte aber auf über 100 fps. Auch haben einige Besitzer von 280x Karten ebenfalls über 100 fps. Also so ganz kann es nicht nur an Nvidia liegen. Ich vermute eher ne falsche Einstellung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. Juli 2014)

Mike_Hammer schrieb:


> Bei Grid 2 kommt man mit der Karte aber auf über 100 fps. Auch haben einige Besitzer von 280x Karten ebenfalls über 100 fps. Also so ganz kann es nicht nur an Nvidia liegen. Ich vermute eher ne falsche Einstellung.



Haste den 14.4 Treiber schon getestet ? wie ist deine graka Auslastung im Spiel ?


----------



## Mike_Hammer (17. Juli 2014)

Hab aktuell den 14.7 drauf.  Auslastung? Gute Frage, den Aufzeichnungen nach schwankt diese zwischen 40 und 100%.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. Juli 2014)

Mike_Hammer schrieb:


> Hab aktuell den 14.7 drauf.  Auslastung? Gute Frage, den Aufzeichnungen nach schwankt diese zwischen 40 und 100%.



Auslastung der Grafikkarte im Spiel ....kannst ja das Osd des msi  afterburners nutzen und guckst dann wenn Du nur 40fps hast , wie die Auslastung der Grafikkarte ist!?


----------



## Mike_Hammer (17. Juli 2014)

Also ich lass grad den Benchtest laufen, 4x AA und keine globale oder erweiterte Beleuchtung und auch da sind nur 50 fps möglich. Da kann doch was nicht sein!? Stell ich alles auf max mit 8x AA kommt das Gleiche raus.

Es sind über 3/4 der Strecke 44 fps und da springt die Auslastung wie der Dax zwischen 0 und 100 wild umher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist das Bild während des Tests


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. Juli 2014)

Das heist eigentlich das cpulimit anliegt .....mmmhhh eigentlich kann die cpu noch nicht limitieren ..

Hat jemand eine ähnliche cpu hier? zum gegen testen


Graka hält den takt?


----------



## Mike_Hammer (17. Juli 2014)

Habs jetzt mal neu installiert, komme auf 56 fps. 10 mehr als heute morgen. Dennoch weit weg von dem was gehen sollte. Mir gehen die Ideen aus. Wo kann das noch liegen? Eine HD7950 schafft bei nem Kumpel 112 fps. Da müsste meine doch auch mithalten können.


----------



## Mike_Hammer (18. Juli 2014)

Grad gesehen das die meisten Benchmarktests mit absolut übertackteten  Karten gemacht wurde. Ich lass meine Vapor mit 1030/1400 laufen. Die Tests sind mit 1150/2600 gemacht worden. Dann is mir das klar wo der enorme Unterschied her kommt. Der Prozessor wird sein übriges dazu beitragen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. Juli 2014)

Ne soviel macht es nett aus. 

Halt die karte konstant ihr 1030/1400?

welche cpu hat dein Kollege?


----------



## Mike_Hammer (18. Juli 2014)

Denke schon das die den Takt hält. Kollege hat ne 280x

Wo seh ich denn den Takt und ob er schwankt?


----------



## ak1504 (18. Juli 2014)

Afterburner mit hwinfo


----------



## Mike_Hammer (18. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also, die GPU erreicht max 98% Auslastung und der Takt wird bei 1030 gehalten und fällt ganz selten minimal auf 1023 ab. Ich habe die Ultra Settings benutzt, dabei wird keine Globale oder Erweiterte Beleuchtung eingeschalten. Mache ich dies wie von Evolved empfohlen, dann schaut es so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Taktrate wird nun nicht mehr ganz gehalten. Springt zwischen 1018 und 1028 hin und her. Auslastung bei etwa 80%, nur kurz mal auf 99% Lediglich im letzten Drittel der Strecke kann der Takt konstant bei 1030 gehalten werden. Zum besseren Verständnis hänge ich auch ein 3D Benchmark-Ergebnis mit an. Da schaut die Karte net so schlecht aus.

Nachtrag: Nach dem 5 mal Benchmark in Grid hält die Karte ihren Takt konstant bei 1030/1400. Der Speichertakt bricht ohnehin nie ein. Komisch. Vll. mal auf einen anderen Treiber Downgraden?


----------



## PcGamer512 (29. Juli 2014)

Moin,

will mirauf mmoga demnächst grid kaufen und habe was von 11gb gelesen die das game braucht mit einem dlc nochmal 30gb für hochauflösende texturen.
nun meine frage sieht man einen unterschied dazwischen?


----------



## ak1504 (29. Juli 2014)

Der is 4gb und nur für Liverys


----------



## ak1504 (30. Juli 2014)

PC Patch - 30th July

Patch List - Last Updated 30th July - Codemasters Forums


----------



## HGHarti (8. August 2014)

Hallo Leute,habe mal ne frage zu den Cars Packs.Wo finde ich die Autos?
Kann man die auch Online fahren?


----------



## ak1504 (8. August 2014)

Beim Autohändler.

Ja logisch.


----------



## HGHarti (9. August 2014)

Einen habe ich gefunden,sind die Level abhängig?

Ansonsten finde ich das Spiel echt gelungen.Mit Lenkrad macht es echt Spass.
Habe schon viele Leute in meiner Liste die wirklich sehr fair fahren.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (19. August 2014)

Lohnt sich das Spiel ? Kann man es gut mit Lenkrad fahren, oder ist das ein Fahrverhalten ala Grid 2 ?


----------



## HGHarti (25. August 2014)

Ich finde es loht sich und lässt sich super mit Lenkrad spielen,um längen besser als Grid 2.

Wenn man erst mal einige Leute in der Freundesliste hat macht es online richtig Spaß.

Einige Idioten gibt es auch,die werden dann aber schnell vom Server geworfen.


----------



## Lemurer (15. September 2014)

Weiss jemand, ob das Fahrverhalten in den Racenet Challenges im Multiplayer mit angerechnet wird?
Im Multiplayer fahr ich normal und hatte trotzdem Stufe gelb , jetzt hab ich in den Racenet Challenges auf meine Fahrweise geachtet und bin wieder auf Weiss gefallen.
Hab zu oft erlebt, dass es Idioten gibt die Aufgrund der Farbe schon kicken, gerade solche Freundesgruppen.


----------



## ak1504 (1. November 2014)

*Grid Autosport Update*

Der Rückspiegel is auch endlich nachgereicht worden für PC.

_"Patch 30th October
30. Oktober - Loore    
We'll shortly be releasing a new patch which includes both the improved playlists and rear view mirror. The patch is currently being prepared and will be ready for download shortly.

Change Log

    Online Fix - Improved variety of gameplay combinations available within the playlists to enrich the experience.
    Community Requested Feature - Rear View Mirror - Added the rear view mirror functionality to the graphical options.
    Steam Fix - Added steam launch option for touch enabled features. 

Please note, due to the inclusion of rear view mirror you may find that you have to re-enter your graphic options.
"_


Das Touring Legends Pack macht Fun..!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zNC7bn_7obg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## amer_der_erste (17. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

welchen Teil von Grid könnt ihr mir empfehlen?

Suche eine 'leichte' Simulation ! [ simcade? ]


Gruß, Amer


----------



## ak1504 (17. November 2014)

*Autosport*


----------



## amer_der_erste (24. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Hab folgendes Problem:

Wenn ich mit anderen Autos in 'Kontakt' komme, entstechen für wenige Milisekunden kleine Quadrate auf dem Bildschirm in Rosa, Gelb, Blau - gemischt halt haha 

Kann mir i-wer weiterhelfen?




_Gruß, Amer_


___
Habe schon alle in den Einstellungen probiert - ohne Erfolg!


----------



## ak1504 (24. November 2014)

Omg nich schon wieder das Thema... 

Is der Effekt echt so schwer als solcher zu erkennen..?

Da kannst weiterlesen >  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...nd-sportspiele/333130-grid2-grafikfehler.html


----------



## amer_der_erste (24. November 2014)

Haha omG - danke dir.

Solche 'Effekte' sind mir neu


----------

